# Spank Spike Pedals



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Sicklines posted a Eurobike vid of Spank Industries new products, and the Spike Pedals caught my eye:









Larger pic here:

Good looking thin flats that don't seem like they'll melt on rocks.

Anyone have an idea of what list price will be?


----------



## Cheez1ts (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't think the price is my biggest concern, when can I get my hands on a pair!?


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Spank is in final phases of an intense testing program, and plans to start shipments roughly around Christmas time. I hope you can all hold on till then! Feel free to contact Spank on the Contacts page of the website for updates (www.spank-bikes.com). The target MSRP is 99Euro, or roughly 110 USD. As a forged pedal at only 400g per pair, and only 12mm thick, this makes them a steal!


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Thanks for the info, Mike, they are great looking pedals...


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

toowacky said:


> Thanks for the info, Mike, they are great looking pedals...


I'm liking these too. You should get some so I can check them out.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

for 99 euros, they look like a good deal compared to a few others in that pricerange.

I would not mind trying these thats for sure


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> The target MSRP is 99Euro, or roughly 110 USD.


Do you need help with figuring out the conversion rates?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

seems a nice product, but $110.

superstar does a much lighter pedal for half the price.

If you go for a lower price point you might shift a lot more and still make plenty of profit.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

I'd be sooooo in for these pedals. Great price point, still reasonably light weight, and they looks SOLID.


----------



## 2w4s (Mar 20, 2005)

woops, my bad.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

As pointed out by a lot of my friends, these are totally flat. If you like concave designs, these will feel a little weird...


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> Spank is in final phases of an intense testing program,


so....what does Yopawn think?


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

2w4s said:


> 99 pounds = ~$150 usd, not $110, fyi.


Pricing may not be based on a direct currency conversion. VAT or a different distribution channel may figure into the pricing. Each market might bear a different price. Lots of bike components are more expensive in Europe.


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

stumo said:


> so....what does Yopawn think?


Too funny. He wants to know how much it is for a three pedal set.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

and someone needs to reread, it said Euro's not pounds on the price.

99 euros is roughly 15% less then 99 pounds


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

reminds me of a shittier Po1nt pedal ripoff


----------



## swizzroller (Sep 9, 2010)

not to bad


----------



## stumo (Feb 29, 2008)

DJ Giggity said:


> Too funny. He wants to know how much it is for a three pedal set.


LOLz @ three pedal set!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Iggz said:


> reminds me of a shittier Po1nt pedal ripoff


Shittier? How do you figure? I like them better than the point1's...


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

DeanH said:


> and someone needs to reread, it said Euro's not pounds on the price.
> 
> 99 euros is roughly 15% less then 99 pounds


99 Euros is about 125$.


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

It's sad how often bike companies rip each other off these days. I'll stick with my Point1 Podiums.


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

> Podium rip-off












Yep, thin w/ pins, using a standard pedal/crank interface, definitely a rip-off. It's like all they did was anodize it a different color...

/sarc


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. Blonde said:


> It's sad how often bike companies rip each other off these days. I'll stick with my Point1 Podiums.


there are only so many ways you can make a good pedal...


----------



## Mr. Blonde (May 18, 2008)

b-kul said:


> there are only so many ways you can make a good pedal...


So you'd agree then that the market is oversaturated with half @ss knockoff pedals? Do we really need 500 options? When someone does come up with a genuinely innovative design it should be off limits.


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

-What is the advantage of not having the axle go the whole way out to the end of the pedal, besdies some weight shaving? It seems like having the axle attaching at the outboard portion of the pedal would be stronger.


----------



## amish_matt (Aug 18, 2006)

Mr. Blonde said:


> So you'd agree then that the market is oversaturated with half @ss knockoff pedals? Do we really need 500 options? When someone does come up with a genuinely innovative design it should be off limits.


I don't agree at all. Options are good for the consumer. If you don't like it, don't buy it.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Mr. Blonde said:


> So you'd agree then that the market is oversaturated with half @ss knockoff pedals? Do we really need 500 options? When someone does come up with a genuinely innovative design it should be off limits.


And where does that kind of logic end? Should there only be one shock option? Or single pivot frame? Or seat - there really aren't that many different ways to make one of those...


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Mr. Blonde said:


> So you'd agree then that the market is oversaturated with half @ss knockoff pedals? Do we really need 500 options? When someone does come up with a genuinely innovative design it should be off limits.


why wouldnt you want all the options you can get? it will drive companies to develop better products to stand out from the rest. which is a good thing.


----------



## No Skid Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

TCR1 said:


> -What is the advantage of not having the axle go the whole way out to the end of the pedal, besdies some weight shaving? It seems like having the axle attaching at the outboard portion of the pedal would be stronger.


Makes for better ground clearance, smaller Q factor, stronger. 
Nice pedal, but I'll stick with my PO1NTs. Lighter, nicer.


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

No Skid Marks said:


> Makes for better ground clearance, smaller Q factor, stronger.
> Nice pedal, but I'll stick with my PO1NTs. Lighter, nicer.


Thanks for the reply. I am still confused a bit though. Why would extending the axle further out so that it connects on either side of the cage body affect the Q Factor or the clearance? Is it because they would need to use more material on the portion of the cage body that is furthest away from the crankarm, whereas now it can be made thinner?


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

Where are the flypaper pedals?


----------



## No Skid Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

TCR1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am still confused a bit though. Why would extending the axle further out so that it connects on either side of the cage body affect the Q Factor or the clearance? Is it because they would need to use more material on the portion of the cage body that is furthest away from the crankarm, whereas now it can be made thinner?


I'm probably wrong anyway, LOL.
It's probably just to house a bigger bearing, have them further appart(bearings), use an unused gap, create a ramp to keep feet out from cranks a bit.
Just a tidier design.


----------



## Chromagftw (Feb 12, 2009)

Do these come in plain old black or just the anodized colors as shown?


----------



## bryantaber (Nov 20, 2006)

I think Mr Blonde lacks the fundamental comprehension of a free market society. 
More market options = More competition = Good for consumer
Less market options = Less competition =Bad for consumer 
In order for Point One to have come up with a better pedal, it would have had to learn from the poor designs and / or poor pricing of other companies. And they sure did charge for that superior pedal , didnt they. The most expensive FRO DH pedal in racing. Spank may have just invented a better or equal to quality pedal FOR 40 % Less . However, their success will be determined in the marketplace. Havent you seen this about ..... a BILLION Times living in the US??? Or maybe u don't??


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

These look far more aerodynamic than those boxy point1's. 

Just what I need to WHIN! :band:


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

Mr. Blonde said:


> Do we really need 500 options?


Yes.


----------



## Broccoli (Jun 11, 2008)

gticlay said:


> Where are the flypaper pedals?


Somewhere where sun does not shine and people do not mind heavy, proprietary crankarms that you can not use with you clipless pedals when you want it.


----------



## GrooveNinja (Jun 28, 2004)

Has anyone got a pair of the Spikes or know when they are available yet?


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

The Spike Pedals are currently going through an intensive test program with selected riders around the world. I'm racing them this weekend...hahaha. We have already worked in a few improvements, after first round of testing. The current schedule is to complete final development phase, and release in early spring to catch the start of the season. Hope you guys can wait that long. 

There is some question about axle length, Q-factor, and how it relates. You can see that there isn't the normal hex area at the base of the axle for mounting onto cranks. This not only brings the pedal closer to the crankarm/frame (Q), but also reduces leverage on the oversize full compliment bearing, thus reducing the chance of play developing from heavy riding. The axle length on the outboard end is not related specifically there. Hope that helps a little. 

I'll post a photo of the newest rev here soon. The platform base has actually increased in area, and we have developed a method of reducing the bulge around the inboard bearing. I'm honestly falling in love with this pedal. Designer Gavin Vos has quite simply stepped up to bat on this one!


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> This not only brings the pedal closer to the crankarm/frame (Q), but also reduces leverage on the oversize full compliment bearing, thus reducing the chance of play developing from heavy riding.


I'm not a mechanical engineer, but I have seen only bad things happening to full complement bearings on mountain bikes, be it bottom brackets or linkage pivots..

In particular, how well is that bearing protected against contamination (liquefied mud dripping from sole all over the pedal) and against axial loads (like in sideways crashes, when the pedal hits the ground)?

Speaking of mud, isn't outboard support provided by plastic bushings on Spike pedals? These too have to be well sealed...

Please dismiss this post if I'm talking nonsense.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeanH said:


> for 99 euros, they look like a good deal compared to a few others in that pricerange.
> 
> I would not mind trying these thats for sure


good price......


----------



## Brother Lu (Jan 26, 2009)

Any idea on what the price will be?


----------



## tim_k (Dec 15, 2010)

Are these still on schedule for early spring?


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

We're still aiming to get them on the shelves in Spring. A lot of work left to do, but lab and rider testing went super well, and the few necessary revisions actually added a lot to the design...so we're pretty stoked. Pricing is still aimed at sub 100 Euro...or roughly 119$ US. I'll let you guys know when the whole thing is finalized and we are shipping! Or, just watch on the Spank Bikes Group Page on Facebook. We normally keep members up to date on there.


----------



## bryantaber (Nov 20, 2006)

I couldnt wait anymore and bought a demoed pair of twenysix's for 100.00


----------



## tim_k (Dec 15, 2010)

Mike, with all the PR @ Sea Otter one piece of info seemed to be missing, when they will be for sale? Any update on the ETA?


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure Tim! We have shipped a limited pilot run out already to various countries, but most have been pre-ordered or snatched up by teams, pro-riders, shop owners and media groups. This will give us a larger data base of reviews to work with. Then, we will be shipping a few thousand sets to North America and Europe in late May and again late June. They are on the way! So far we have had no issues with the latest rev...but here at Spank we would rather give up a few months of sales than push the launch before we have proven all our testing in field applications. 

To answer Randon Psycho's good questions...yes we have taken great lengths to protect both the inboard sealed bearing and the outboard IGUS bushing. On the inboard end we use a custom molded friction seal. This type system is well proven in Bottom Bracket applications, but we are the first to invest to this level for pedal seals. The tooling cost to achieve this level of seal is normally out of reach for pedal applications. On the inboard end, we use special quad-ring seals, where most pedals use a simple o-ring. The quad can compress and deliver resistance force while offering a water tight seal. Win-Win!


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Check the most recent images and spec here: http://spank-ind.com/index.php?a=info&do=pro&id=78&tid=1


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

Mike, thank you for the answers.


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

No worries...first to get them in USA will be BTI and Seattle Bike Supply, and in Canada Norco Biek Products and T2R distribution.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Great to see the website updated Mike. I really can't wait to give these things a go!


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> Spank is in final phases of an intense testing program, and plans to start shipments roughly around Christmas time. I hope you can all hold on till then! Feel free to contact Spank on the Contacts page of the website for updates (www.spank-bikes.com). The target MSRP is 99Euro, or roughly 110 USD. As a forged pedal at only 400g per pair, and only 12mm thick, this makes them a steal!


Looking at CRC pricing it seems you did not reach the target MSRP?


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Yeah...it came down to improving the design a little bit with some custom seals and a scandium enriched steel axle. Means we ended up at 125$ US. I'm feeling good about the pedal and its still about the same price as a pair of Shimano DX.


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

The pedals look amazing when will they be available???? You Mentioned BTI would be seeing them first in the US, are we still looking at availability by July?? And what is that washer made of underneath the bolt holding the cage onto the spindle? Ive seen several failures on Atomlabs pedals that use that spacer/washer where it just cracks and falls off leaving you with a pedal that has tons of slop and eventually compromised bearing surface. THX.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Ti Tank said:


> are we still looking at availability by July??


Certainly nothing official, but from what I've heard July seems like a go-er.

I know Mike has been flat out lately so not sure if he'll be on here to answer your other questions right away..

More pics here if you're interested:

http://www.ridemorebikes.com/spank-spike-flat-pedal/


----------



## DustyBones (Jun 23, 2010)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> Spank is in final phases of an intense testing program, and plans to start shipments roughly around Christmas time. I hope you can all hold on till then! Feel free to contact Spank on the Contacts page of the website for updates (www.spank-bikes.com). The target MSRP is 99Euro, or roughly 110 USD. As a forged pedal at only 400g per pair, and only 12mm thick, this makes them a steal!


 Link failed!


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Corrected link:
http://www.spank-bikes.com

...redirects to http://www.spank-ind.com/

A LBS (in Finland) lists it for 95 Euro, but the clearly old text says it is coming in April...
http://www.activebike.biz/site/hinnasto.php?category=polkimet


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

Pinkbike review (today) states they are available now.
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Spank-Spike-Pedals-review-2011.html

BTI USA doesn't list them as available.


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

Hopefully BTI gets them sooner than later


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I want!


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Any word on availability? 

I Have an alert set for when BTI gets them in but still check every other day.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Chain reaction shows 8/1


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

got an email back from spank - They should be in BTI and Seattle Bike Supply Distributors by the end of July. Shops can put in orders now if you want.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

'size said:


> got an email back from spank - They should be in BTI and Seattle Bike Supply Distributors by the end of July. Shops can put in orders now if you want.


Got the same email from Mike. Had my LBS place an order.


----------



## tim_k (Dec 15, 2010)

Anyone been able to get a hold of these yet? Was trying to hold out, but ruined my pedal last weekend so I'm ordering something this week and still not seeing them on BTI yet. Wondering if they had more issues or what?


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Not yet I ordered them a week ago. I think they are still 2 weeks out yet but you should be able to have your LBS order them.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

someone on ridemonkey said they were pushed back until august/september.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Mike, do you have a rough idea of when these will be available to consumers?

Thanks!


----------



## rep_1969 (Mar 25, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am still confused a bit though. Why would extending the axle further out so that it connects on either side of the cage body affect the Q Factor or the clearance? Is it because they would need to use more material on the portion of the cage body that is furthest away from the crankarm, whereas now it can be made thinner?


This design also keeps you from damaging important parts of your pedal on a crash. End caps on pedals only stay on for so long, once it's gone or destroyed, you will then be crashing on the axle/axle bolt.


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

BTI still has no idea when they will show, just talked to them today. At this point I have to wonder if they are havin any issues with the pedals......


----------



## tim_k (Dec 15, 2010)

Ti Tank said:


> At this point I have to wonder if they are havin any issues with the pedals......


Their silence kind of speaks quite loudly huh?

At this point the season is getting close to done and there are now a lot more options than back in May of this year when we were told these would ship. I am liking the look of the new Specialized and Canfield pedals which will be available soon. Also, I'm sure something will be shown at interbike in a few weeks.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Ti Tank said:


> BTI still has no idea when they will show, just talked to them today. At this point I have to wonder if they are havin any issues with the pedals......


This thread was started almost a year ago (11 months) and these pedals have yet to hit the store shelves.... sounds like vaporware.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

I gave up and ordered some twenty-6's


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

Those new Specialized pedals look Good!!


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

LBS Called me today and said these were in stock now from their distributor. I ordered some orange ones.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

KTMDirtFace said:


> LBS Called me today and said these were in stock now from their distributor. I ordered some orange ones.


yep - bti shows all colors in stock


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Anyone on these yet?

I couldn't wait and got a pair of Forte Converts (Perf Bike) to hold me over.

Also, the new Straitline AMP pedals (below) look _real_ good, similar in appearance in some aspects (chamfered edges), ~335g claimed weight per article:

(Photo via Sicklines AMP pedal preview)


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Mine are ordered but I'm building a new bike so they should be at the shop waiting for me.

I will post pics of the pedals Monday if my frame shows up.

Those stratline's look pretty sweet!


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

i also have a set on order with my LBS, should be in early next week. got some new teva links sitting here waiting for them as well.


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

Got a set of the Spkike pedals last week and they were WELL worth the wait!!


----------



## Kronk (Jan 4, 2004)

Looks like Universal Cycles has them


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

toowacky said:


> Anyone on these yet?
> 
> I couldn't wait and got a pair of Forte Converts (Perf Bike) to hold me over.
> 
> ...


thx for the heads-up on the straitlines. too bad sicklines doesn't own a ruler -- would have been nice to know what the dimensions of this pedal are. the review mentions over and over that the platform area is smaller than older straitline, but doesn't list the dimensions.

i have size 12 feet and have found that some pedals are too narrow. twenty6 prerunners have the ideal width/length dimensions of all the pedals i've tried. wah wahs have a very wide, very rectangular platform that is great for larger feet but tends to hit things all the time.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

I saw the Spank pedals up close, and want a pair. Initial reviews are good, too.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

frorider said:


> wah wahs have a very wide, very rectangular platform that is great for larger feet but tends to hit things all the time.


Also, a large platform has too many ways to position the foot, only few of which are good. As a result, time is lost searching for acceptable positions..

In this regard, NS Aerials are great -- the only good position can be felt very precisely. But perhaps I'm biased here towards the behaviors of clipless pedals (which I'd happily go back to if I made 10 times less mistakes).


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I rode them yesterday... They are amazing!


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Picked up my new bike with my new pedals.

Pedals are SICK! Worth the wait... Havn't had a chance to ride them yet but they are really nice.

I dont have my wah wahs anymore but these spank pedals next to my twenty 6's..the spanks are longer if that makes sense but not quite as wide..real close though. I'll try to get a pic tomorrow with the twenty 6 on top of the spank for comparison.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

Good colour match with the cranks, show us the rest of the bike!


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

6thElement said:


> Good colour match with the cranks, show us the rest of the bike!


Ok here is a couple rest of the pics are in the yeti-sb'66 build thread page 5.. not to derail this one. https://forums.mtbr.com/yeti/yeti-sb-66-build-thread-719480-5.html


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

ordered some Spikes from Universal for $105 yesterday. a lot of good engineering in this pedal, from what i've seen. will be testing them at northstar later this week.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Ok here is a couple rest of the pics are in the yeti-sb'66 build thread page 5.. not to derail this one. http://forums.mtbr.com/yeti/yeti-sb-66-build-thread-719480-5.html


That is a seriously sexy build! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

Sweet build, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Here they are next to some twenty6's. The spank spikes are thinner, a little longer, not quite as wide.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Thanks for the comparison photos - especially helpful, as I have a pair of prerunners. Have you weighed them yet?


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> Thanks for the comparison photos - especially helpful, as I have a pair of prerunners. Have you weighed them yet?


Don't have a scale sorry.

Just rode them no problems for me I wear size 14's with 5-10 impact so I like a big pedal. They felt just as good as my old Wah Wah's


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

I'll weigh mine today or tomorrow. they just arrived. sweet pedals...the new benchmark in flats, assuming they are durable.


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

Ti Tank said:


> BTI still has no idea when they will show, just talked to them today. At this point I have to wonder if they are havin any issues with the pedals......


What is up there DB? How about a REVIEW?!!!


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

After several trips to the skate park I can say these pedals are BIG and Grippy, I tried them with Vans as well as Five Tens and they felt waaaaaaay more secure then my atomlabs pimplite pedals. Time will tell if the hollow axle and bearings hold up so I will keep you posted......But so far so good


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

Ti Tank said:


> After several trips to the skate park I can say these pedals are BIG and Grippy, I tried them with Vans as well as Five Tens and they felt waaaaaaay more secure then my atomlabs pimplite pedals. Time will tell if the hollow axle and bearings hold up so I will keep you posted......But so far so good


Good to know, where can I get a deal on a pair?
Joe


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

I might know someone that has the hook up


----------



## OneEyedHito (Jun 20, 2009)

me too!

Waiting on FEDEX now! Thanks again!


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Ti grey pedal -- which is powdercoated, unlike the earlier protos -- weighs 207 g w/ 8 pins / side. I'm using the stock steel pins on the outside perimeter, and a shorter pin from my bag of twenty6 pins for the hole near the spindle i.e. creating concavity by using a short pin there.

Unlike some other pedals out there (blackspire etc) these do not have a bunch of CNC relief. Instead, all the alu pedal body is thick in every part of the pedal. I have high confidence that these pedal bodies won't crack and fail like some other light pedals. Time will tell on the bearing and bushing durability.

The bag of pins also includes extra O-rings, which is nice.


----------



## Ti Tank (Feb 16, 2011)

No problem!


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

So I just got done with a 15 or so mile ride on my new bike with pedals. There was this noise it sounded like mice sqeeking when i pedal. I though it was my MRP chain guide roller, but i finally figured it out its some of the tread in the center of my 5-10 impact shoes rubs on the black end of the spindle in the middle of the pedal and squeeks like mice. Wore all the paint off already too.( black on the head of the spindle ). Not that I really care now that I know what the squeek is from but I know some people are annoyed by silly noises from their bike.

Pedals are great!


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

KTM, are you using pins near the spindle area? I don't see how my shoe soles could contact that black nut on the end of the spindle, unless I removed the pins next to the spindle.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

frorider said:


> KTM, are you using pins near the spindle area? I don't see how my shoe soles could contact that black nut on the end of the spindle, unless I removed the pins next to the spindle.


Yea I'm using the middle pins.

Probably just because of the 5-10 impact soles, all the round nubs on the soles must be able to squeeze down in there. It doesn't bother me now that I know what it is


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

i ride in Impacts too. I thought everyone did. Noticed that when the ball of my foot is directly above the spindle, i got that squeaking noise recently, but when my BOF is a little ahead of the spindle (which is the natural location for me) there was no squeaking.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Ok here is a couple rest of the pics are in the yeti-sb'66 build thread page 5.. not to derail this one. https://forums.mtbr.com/yeti/yeti-sb-66-build-thread-719480-5.html


Awesome build!

BTI only has 9 sets left. More are on their way. Seattle Bike Supply has them in stock in all colors but orange.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

bummed - my spikes arrived last week just as i was heading out the door to go out of town. i get back last night and go to mount them and realize both pedals have right side threaded axles installed. now i get to deal with RA's and back ordered replacements.


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

where is everyone ordering these from? looking for the brushed models.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

manhattanprjkt83 said:


> where is everyone ordering these from? looking for the brushed models.


LBS's can order them from BTI or Seattle Bike supply

Universal had some too. Universal Cycles -- Spank Spike Pedals

Looks like universal is mostly out now.


----------



## WLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I got mine (zesty orange) from Universal Cycles. Looking at their website now, looks like only the red ones are in stock.

I don't see anything on Spank's site that mentions that the grey ones are powdercoated, I think they're the same as the other colors. I'm using the 8 perimeter pins for each side of the pedal, (16 total), no center pins. Love'em so far, not having any grip issues.

BTW, not everyone rides on 5.10's Teva Links here, great shoe:thumbsup:


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

After being broken in, do they spin relatively well or are they stiff? I do a lot of pedaling and only go down what I pedal up. TIA.

I've been looking at all those sub-15mm, sub-400g pedals and the Spikes really look good to me. Unlike some other super thins, they don't look flimsy and are still reasonably priced at roughly $100. Plus they look pretty nice, certainly nicer than Tioga ZEROAxle.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

They spin fine, there is drag on them but that's good I think. nothing worse than pedals that spin around like crazy and you cant get your foot back on them.

my New Twenty 6's don't spin nearly as good...those have a ton of drag.

My spank spikes spin the same as when I got them, I don't notice any breakin other than i have some dings in them from rocks now.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

polymathic,
I think there is nothing to worry about, with regard to efficiency, even with pedals that seem to have lots of drag when spinning them by hand. I have seen near-seized bottom brackets (square taper and external) that were impossible to turn by hand, but the riders (XC, commuter and roadie types) were unaware of their BB problems.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

anyone have the size of the Spanks? I currently have some cheap flats that are 95mm x 90mm x 18mm and I am looking for a larger platform. Also how do they compare to Straitline pedals? I am between the two for my next pedal... thanks!


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Those look like a good investment. 

They are 90sqcm, so a tiny bit smaller than your current ones it seems, though with their shape they could be a better platform.


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> polymathic,
> I think there is nothing to worry about, with regard to efficiency, even with pedals that seem to have lots of drag when spinning them by hand. I have seen near-seized bottom brackets (square taper and external) that were impossible to turn by hand, but the riders (XC, commuter and roadie types) were unaware of their BB problems.


I was actually surprised how much pedal drag has an impact on speed. I have a set of pt one podium pedals and a set of kona wah wahs. I was shocked at how much of a difference the smoother running wah wahs had on my ride times and gear selection. I did a head to head a few times on the same route that has lots of climbing. I was consistently faster and fresher feeling on the Kona's.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmm. That's interesting. So... do the Spank Spikes spin better than the Point Ones?


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

They spin about like my wah wahs' fling them with your hand and they do about 1-1.5 turns


----------



## morandi (Jun 20, 2008)

KTMDirtFace said:


> They spin about like my wah wahs' fling them with your hand and they do about 1-1.5 turns


The point ones do the same thing, but when they are on the trail and your pedaling its a different story. I think it has to do with the direct weight that gets placed on the spindle of the pedal, makes them draggy.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

The straitline amp pedals and these look nearly identical. I don't think that having stiff pedals is problematic. My straitline defacto pedals have hardly any play/spin to them and it doesn't bother me at all.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Freeride777 (Jan 4, 2007)

morandi said:


> The point ones do the same thing, but when they are on the trail and your pedaling its a different story.


Mine don't spin...I don't like spinny pedals, so it's cool


----------



## bryantaber (Nov 20, 2006)

I have a set of twenty6 pedals that dont spin either and it's never been an issue for me.


----------



## tllmn52 (Jul 25, 2011)

Jensonusa.com is shipping them in one week.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Jenson's site has been saying this for over a week, so I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Only two weeks old, about 20 hours of riding, and mine have play between the spindle and pedal body. It's a very small amount but not a good sign. 

Might just need to tighten the preload a bit.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Yeah, that's not a good sign. I've been bashing my cheap wellgo MG1s for a year, and the bearings are perfect.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Mine don't have any play at all. had them about 3+ weeks riding 3-4 times a week.


----------



## No Skid Marks (Mar 10, 2010)

TCR1 said:


> -What is the advantage of not having the axle go the whole way out to the end of the pedal, besdies some weight shaving? It seems like having the axle attaching at the outboard portion of the pedal would be stronger.


Sorry I totally misread this previously. I thought you were talking about the pedal body going all the way to the crank arm virtually, not the axle going all the way to the outside. Pardon my misunderstanding. I should have said to save weight, and I've heard the bearings don't wear as much this way due to less leverage on them, Can't see it too much myself though.


----------



## SuperBad (Jan 5, 2004)

I just got a pair the other day. The pair weighed 408 grams with most pins in place except the center grub screws. I think they seem very well made, and will post a report after several rides on them.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Hope they're good...just ordered one of the last ones from U-Bikes. Shipped today, I should get them soon.


----------



## jasevr4 (Feb 23, 2005)

Good is an understatement! They are sick!


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Funny, I just ordered the last red ones from U-Bikes too. One of us got the second to last ones, or one of us won't be getting a pair.  

I hope they are good and durable, too. I was getting tired of thinking about which thin, relatively light and strong pedal I should buy.I also learned that pedal manufacturers suck at following their estimated release dates. The "Available in June" usually means December.


----------



## Persian_535i (Sep 27, 2011)

looks nice!


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

polymathic said:


> Funny, I just ordered the last red ones from U-Bikes too. One of us got the second to last ones, or one of us won't be getting a pair.
> 
> I hope they are good and durable, too. I was getting tired of thinking about which thin, relatively light and strong pedal I should buy.I also learned that pedal manufacturers suck at following their estimated release dates. The "Available in June" usually means December.


I got the 2nd to last ones... checked later and every color was sold out.

I got a shipping confirmation later in the day so I hope they got in the box


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Aha! It was you who made me pull the trigger then. When I saw there was only one pair left on the entire Internet, I felt it was a sign that if did not get them I would regret it.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

polymathic said:


> Aha! It was you who made me pull the trigger then. When I saw there was only one pair left on the entire Internet, I felt it was a sign that if did not get them I would regret it.


lol, it's a small world... when i was looking there were some left in a few different colors... pretty sure they wouldn't last the day though, and they didn't. I think (hope) we made a good choice.


----------



## FreeRidin' (Dec 26, 2006)

Haven't been able to take any of the play out of my pedals. Tightening up the preload would be a good place to start, however all of my "L" shaped 5mm hex wrenches are too large. I'll have to take one to the dremel...


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

FreeRidin' said:


> Haven't been able to take any of the play out of my pedals. Tightening up the preload would be a good place to start, however all of my "L" shaped 5mm hex wrenches are too large. I'll have to take one to the dremel...


Hey, send me an email at entradaimports(at)gmail.com...yes, it requires a shorter 5mm to properly get on there.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

my spikes continue to work well. my favorite DH pedal on the market, at this point.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Still like mine. No play in them.

The could be bigger in my opinion though. (wider)


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Still like mine. No play in them.
> 
> The could be bigger in my opinion though. (wider)


I've been thinking about picking up a set...
I too am looking for a large platform
What is the platform size if I may ask?

michael


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

mykel said:


> I've been thinking about picking up a set...
> I too am looking for a large platform
> What is the platform size if I may ask?
> 
> michael


I don't know. someone measured them in this thread somewhere.


----------



## MoreThanARep (Oct 2, 2009)

90+ sq cm on the platform area.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank-you. 
Knew I saw it somewhere, but couldn't find it when I did a quick scan.
90sq is not going to cut it. That is what my Blackspire Sub4s are, and I would like 100sq. Just wish the Podiums spun easy enough for long miles.

michael


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone knows if there are rebuild kits for these pedals, and if one can buy a new IGUS replacement bushing? Oddly, there is no reference to warranty on their website.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

Mykel, I have large feet and find most platforms (other than Kona wah wahs) to be too small, but the spikes are effectively quite large and wide where it counts.


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

frorider said:


> Mykel, I have large feet and find most platforms (other than Kona wah wahs) to be too small, but the spikes are effectively quite large and wide where it counts.


Yea I wear 14's and had wah wahs previously. the Spike's are good too but I wouldn't complain if they were even wider.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

I got mine today. They look great, spin well, weight in at claimed 400g when using the pin configuration that favor foot placement over grip. The platform is very big, bigger than my xpeedo and wellgos MG1s, yet they stick out less. Thought there were perfect, but after installing them I noticed they both have some play in the bushing. Never even rode them. Hmmm. I'll contact Spank and see, or I'll just return them. I'm rather bummed.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

KTMDirtFace said:


> Yea I wear 14's and had wah wahs previously. the Spike's are good too but I wouldn't complain if they were even wider.


I had the Wahwahs on both dh and am bikes, and while I just put the Spikes on today and pedaled around a little, they don't feel noticeably smaller than the Wahwahs. I'll have a better comparison after a ride tomorrow.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

polymathic said:


> I got mine today. They look great, spin well, weight in at claimed 400g when using the pin configuration that favor foot placement over grip. The platform is very big, bigger than my xpeedo and wellgos MG1s, yet they stick out less. Thought there were perfect, but after installing them I noticed they both have some play in the bushing. Never even rode them. Hmmm. I'll contact Spank and see, or I'll just return them. I'm rather bummed.


They have a small amount of play, about the same as my Wahwahs had, and the Wahwahs lasted a long time, one pair has gone 3 seasons, without developing excessive play so I hope it will be the same with the Spikes. A very small amount of play is normal... nothing y0ou'll feel while pedaling...


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

davec113 said:


> I had the Wahwahs on both dh and am bikes, and while I just put the Spikes on today and pedaled around a little, they don't feel noticeably smaller than the Wahwahs. I'll have a better comparison after a ride tomorrow.


No they don't feel smaller i think its just the tapered corners that make them a tad narrower feeling.

They might be longer though front to back.

Don't have my wah wahs anymore to compare.

I havn't slipped off them so they are great for me.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

from what I heard from the US distributor, there was a small amount of the first production run that was assembled incorrectly and therefore has some play. mine are perfect, but if you have a set that has more play than you'd expect in a pedal, i suggest you contact the distributor (i think his email address is on page 3 of this thread).

these pedals are quite wide (along the spindle section of the pedal) compared to most pedals on the market. i wouldn't want them any wider, since already they are wide enough to sometimes brush the ground when i'm pedalling on the exit of a turn. my DH bike has a lower BB height than most, however.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

I've contacted the distributor and am in touch with the brand manager about this bit of play. So far, I can say these guys are very responsive and inspire confidence. I'll report on the resolution....


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

ok - i was just sent an email from jensonusa.com telling me that they are not sending me my replacement pedals as they have been discontinued. wtf?


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Odd, and a surprising claim. But Jenson still has a set of blue ones in stock, and they are available at Joyride Cycling. 

Took them for my first ride today, and they are great. I'm glad I read this thread before, as there was squeaking that would have puzzled me and ruined my ride. The mouse squeak against my 5.10 KTMDirtFace mentioned.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

davec113 said:


> They have a small amount of play, about the same as my Wahwahs had, and the Wahwahs lasted a long time, one pair has gone 3 seasons, without developing excessive play so I hope it will be the same with the Spikes. A very small amount of play is normal... nothing y0ou'll feel while pedaling...


My Wahwahs had no play, even after 2+ solid years on 'em. Nor do my DMR Vaults now, after a few months already...


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Iceman2058 said:


> My Wahwahs had no play, even after 2+ solid years on 'em. Nor do my DMR Vaults now, after a few months already...


All 4 of my Wahwahs have a tiny bit of play.

The DMRs look nice, they were my 2nd choice.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Any more initial Spike reviews?


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Does anyone use Teva Links with these? Do they squeak? My 5.10 Basics squeak, and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

I've bought some Teva Links and there is no squeaking. They interface perfectly with the Spank Spikes. 

Since I got these pedals I put 500 miles on them. Lots of pedaling up and downhill, lots of tech stuff, lots of massive rock strikes, a couple of crashes. They are holding up perfectly, except for cosmetic marring. The small play is identical, and cannot be felt when in use. Still, I got in touch with Spank as I was concerned. I ended up in contact with product development at HQ, and they are incredibly responsive and helpful. They made me have full confidence in the pedal, knowing that if I have any issues they will remedy it for sure. Furthermore, you can tell they are thinking ahead, on the look out for any issue with the pedal. Great costumer service.

Usually I swap between flats and clipless every few weeks. Since I got the Spank Spikes, I haven't yet gone back to clipless. I just love the feel of these thin pedals on the downhills, and I've beat some of my best times thanks to the extra confidence of the lower center of gravity. There is about an inch difference between these and clipless pedals. I have to change my seatpost height quite a bit between both.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

I'm looking for a pair of flats to try after 15+ yrs in clipless and these look pretty solid.

Anyone know where they are manufactured? I'm guessing C but would be stoked to find out otherwise.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

trojans1993 said:


> I'm looking for a pair of flats to try after 15+ yrs in clipless and these look pretty solid.
> 
> Anyone know where they are manufactured? I'm guessing C but would be stoked to find out otherwise.


i've got some stuff coming direct from spank, shipping out of Taiwan so i'd assume manufacturing is there.

regarding the squeaking - i'm not sold that it's 100% shoe related. my set squeak, but never at the beginning of the ride. they don't start until a few miles in, will stop at times after that and don't always do it on both pedals, which makes me wonder if it has something to do with contamination at the igus bushing. where i ride is very dry and dusty. i'm wearing teva links and and i also installed longer pins around the perimeter. i haven't ridden them with my shimano am-40's or my 5.10 basics but maybe i'll give it a try and see what happens.

also, regarding what polymathic said - spank's CS is really fantastic. i've had some extremely rare issues and they have gone above and beyond to get me sorted.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

'size said:


> i've got some stuff coming direct from spank, shipping out of Taiwan so i'd assume manufacturing is there.
> 
> regarding the squeaking - i'm not sold that it's 100% shoe related. my set squeak, but never at the beginning of the ride. they don't start until a few miles in, will stop at times after that and don't always do it on both pedals, which makes me wonder if it has something to do with contamination at the igus bushing. where i ride is very dry and dusty. i'm wearing teva links and and i also installed longer pins around the perimeter. i haven't ridden them with my shimano am-40's or my 5.10 basics but maybe i'll give it a try and see what happens.
> 
> also, regarding what polymathic said - spank's CS is really fantastic. i've had some extremely rare issues and they have gone above and beyond to get me sorted.


I just got a set of spank spikes and went on my first ride yesterday. I noticed the right side started making this annoying squeaking noise. I would flip the pedal over and it would go away for a bit and would keep coming back.

Did you find a solution to fix this? I was thinking about putting an extra spacer but I'm not sure if it's the pedal rubbing against the crank arm or if it's something internal.

Please help! :madman:


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I just got a set of spank spikes and went on my first ride yesterday. I noticed the right side started making this annoying squeaking noise. I would flip the pedal over and it would go away for a bit and would keep coming back.
> 
> Did you find a solution to fix this? I was thinking about putting an extra spacer but I'm not sure if it's the pedal rubbing against the crank arm or if it's something internal.
> 
> Please help! :madman:


nothing new to report here. i haven't ridden in my other shoes yet and the last two rides i've done i didn't have any squeaking at all. honestly i'd forgotten about the squeaking until reading your post just now.

i'll be installing a set on my wife's bike soon and will report back how things go with her riding in 5.10 freeriders.

i really doubt it's rubbing the crank arm as the metal on metal would likely be more of a scraping sound, not a squeaking sound like rubber or plastic would make.

after looking at the axle assembly closer, my guess is it's the bushing seal/washer/igus bushing interface that is the issue and will most likely stop once things get worn in a bit.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Will, I think the squeaking--for sure in my case--comes from the black nut spinning and rubbing on some shoe soles. Soon, it will go from black to a chrome polish. The noise changes based on foot position, and how hard you are pedaling. Once I got the Links, it went away. It's also possible that the back nut is now smoothly worn, and the paint against rubber made the squeak. 

Aside from that original annoyance, these pedals are fantastic.


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi there, this one is simple. Spank Industries opened its HQ in Taiwan years back after starting in Germany, and makes every part and component piece here in our backyard to make sure we keep the tightest possible controls. We manufacture many of our parts in our own exclusive facilities, while other processes we can't accomplish in house are outsourced carefully to production sites with the highest levels of manufacturing capabilities available, and a desire to try new things with us.


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I just got a set of spank spikes and went on my first ride yesterday. I noticed the right side started making this annoying squeaking noise. I would flip the pedal over and it would go away for a bit and would keep coming back.
> 
> Did you find a solution to fix this? I was thinking about putting an extra spacer but I'm not sure if it's the pedal rubbing against the crank arm or if it's something internal.
> 
> Please help! :madman:


Hi Will Goes Boing...send me an email at [email protected] and we will do whatever we can to help you solve this issue together. Its an odd one, but we have had a few similar observations and are taking steps to silence it.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

'size said:


> nothing new to report here. i haven't ridden in my other shoes yet and the last two rides i've done i didn't have any squeaking at all. honestly i'd forgotten about the squeaking until reading your post just now.
> 
> i'll be installing a set on my wife's bike soon and will report back how things go with her riding in 5.10 freeriders.
> 
> ...


Ok that's good to know, because it's really embarrassing when all the hikers walking in front of me turn around to look 100+ft before I even approach them. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

polymathic said:


> Will, I think the squeaking--for sure in my case--comes from the black nut spinning and rubbing on some shoe soles. Soon, it will go from black to a chrome polish. The noise changes based on foot position, and how hard you are pedaling. Once I got the Links, it went away. It's also possible that the back nut is now smoothly worn, and the paint against rubber made the squeak.
> 
> Aside from that original annoyance, these pedals are fantastic.


It makes sense, but the odd thing is why would one side squeak and not the other side. I'm going to try to do a couple more rides and see if the noise goes away. As you and 'size said something in the pedal assembly just needs to be worn in.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> Hi Will Goes Boing...send me an email at [email protected] and we will do whatever we can to help you solve this issue together. Its an odd one, but we have had a few similar observations and are taking steps to silence it.


Email sent!


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Just got my black Spikes today from Universal - awesome look and feel for sure. 

Question: Are you supposed to use the 2 supplied washers or are those just spacers if you need them? 

I see the included a couple spare inner o-rings as well which is cool.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mine squeak (with 5-10 shoes) until I relocate my foot , then 6 pedal strokes on they squeak again. I've had two rides on them, one with the two through pins & one without, it's not as bad with the two extra pins but it's still there.
I don't believe it's internal, it looks more like the nut or washer rubbing on the shoe ( I can see rub marks on my soles).

Other than that great grip & nice low profile platform.

(edit)
I just readjusted the two pins next to the nut/washer here is the pic...










Around the block ride no squeak with 5-10s will test on the trail tomorrow.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Just put them on last night and went for a quick neighborhood spin. It's been 15 years since I've ridden flats, but it felt awesome. I still plan on keeping my clips for rides with a lot of climbs, but I can definitely see myself getting used to platforms again. No squeaks with my DC skate shoes either and the grip was unreal.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

it's definitely a noise that comes from using softer rubber shoes like the 5.10s. With regular skate shoes, i have no squeak. the squeaking is already becoming widely known as an annoying issue with these pedals (on the internet and in real life, talking to other riders). it's not rocket science. repositioning your foot forward tends to make the noise go away, but eventually your foot goes back to the 'normal' position. the noise does not go away after a couple hundred miles, but the anodized black finish wears off from the pedal/shoe contact. One fix i'm considering is getting longer pins in that region, or trying one pin high on each side (as in the pic geo025 posted). 

Overall I really like these pedals. Now they just stay on the DH bike, where the noise isn't noticeable since you're rattling down hills. Didn't like them on my FR bike, since that bike gets pedalled uphill, and the squeaking gets really annoying.

Disappointed that Spank didn't do any product testing with 5.10 shoes, the most popular brand for FR/DH. Either that, or their testers were cranking the iPods to 11 and they didn't hear the noise.


----------



## Mad-Duck (Mar 15, 2011)

Mine have been great so far, but only had a half dozen rides on them. No squeaking with Tevas, but only one ride with my 5.10s, also no squeaks. The low profile has been great as well, giving me that little bit of extra clearance. Grip is as good as anything else I've used and it has nice large platform which I like as well. Weight was 200g per pedal.

My first set came with two right axles, but my lbs was great and sorted that out right away for me.


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

bryantaber said:


> I couldnt wait anymore and bought a demoed pair of twenysix's for 100.00


Good choice! :thumbsup: I own a pair of Rallye's and I love them. I've heard the newer models are even better.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you guys running all the pins?


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I just received the new parts from Mike at Spank, I'll be installing it later tonight and I'll report back on whether it fixed the squeaking problem or not.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I just received the new parts from Mike at Spank, I'll be installing it later tonight and I'll report back on whether it fixed the squeaking problem or not.


i've got one ride on the new hardware and still had some squeaking - the idea behind the change makes perfect sense but unfortunately it hasn't immediately resolved the issue for me. hopefully things improve after some time.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I just got around to installing the new hardware. First of all, it would've been nice if Mike had included a stubby allen wrench because none of mine fit. I ended up using a pair of pliers to clamp onto the bolt and then using an allen wrench to spin the side that attaches to the crank. 

After I figured out what goes where (I think I got it right), I installed everything and noticed the pedal now spins very freely compared to before. Before, the pedal had quite a bit of resistance, almost as if something is rubbing causing it to not want to move freely. 

This improved 2 things: 

1) The thick washer is now able to move, so that SHOULD fix the squeaking problem (I wasn't able to go out for a long ride yet since it's night time).

2) I did go out for a quick ride down my driveway and I can tell you the bike feels completely different now. Since the pedal is now spinning freely with little friction, I feel like it takes a lot less effort to pedal. I didn't realize how much power the pedals were robbing due to excessive friction. 

I'll post back whether the squeaking problem is fixed tomorrow. But Mike if you're reading this, the large washer and bolt IMO could be made to be even smaller to the point where it won't contact the shoe at all.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I just bought them.

Hopefully they will work great from day 1.


----------



## geo025 (Dec 20, 2010)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I just got around to installing the new hardware. First of all, it would've been nice if Mike had included a stubby allen wrench because none of mine fit. I ended up using a pair of pliers to clamp onto the bolt and then using an allen wrench to spin the side that attaches to the crank.
> 
> After I figured out what goes where (I think I got it right), I installed everything and noticed the pedal now spins very freely compared to before. Before, the pedal had quite a bit of resistance, almost as if something is rubbing causing it to not want to move freely.
> 
> ...


Mine are still squeaking ,not as much since I set the two inboard pins shown in my previous photo. But I'd prefer to use the pedals without these altogether. They provide just a bit too much grip with them in, I like to move my feet around a little without having to lift the foot right off.

If Mike is reading this I definitely need the smaller nut /washer fix kit, but will I be squeak free without the two grub screws with my 5-10's?


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

Went on a longer ride today with the five ten's...... still squeaking. It's a very light squeak now, but still squeaking nonetheless. 

Hopefully spank spike can make a smaller washer/bolt to eliminate this problem completely.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

a smaller bolt head might work (or grinding down the current bolt head). another do it yourself fix might be to get HDPE or other plastic tubing from the hardware store in a diameter just large enough to fit over the bolt head. this would create a slippery plastic surface, and i doubt there would be any more squeaking.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I went riding yesterday and didn't notice any play or squeaking (I use 5.10s). They feel stable and grippy.

Mine has a tapered hex bolt (like the blue pedals from geo025) but a silver washer instead of the black one.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

tacubaya said:


> I went riding yesterday and didn't notice any play or squeaking (I use 5.10s). They feel stable and grippy.
> 
> Mine has a tapered hex bolt (like the blue pedals from geo025) but a silver washer instead of the black one.


the silver washer is the upgraded design to address the squeaking. my set that i replaced the axle assembly on don't squeak anymore but they do have a bit of play now, i just put a brand new updated set from spank on my bike and will see how those go this week.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

I personally resorted to switching shoes. I got some etnies and it STILL squeaks!! Not as bad, very feint but it's still there. 

'size did you get a whole new axle assembly or just the silver washer set?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Will Goes Boing said:


> I personally resorted to switching shoes. I got some etnies and it STILL squeaks!! Not as bad, very feint but it's still there.
> 
> 'size did you get a whole new axle assembly or just the silver washer set?


a whole new axle assembly. with the new design the axle is longer to accommodate the wider and added washers so it won't retrofit to the current axle.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

'size said:


> a whole new axle assembly. with the new design the axle is longer to accommodate the wider and added washers so it won't retrofit to the current axle.


Eye Sea


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

That is a beautiful build trojans!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

First ride today. Horrible squeaking. I'm on my phone, so I'll read the whole thread later. Hope there's a fix.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

I've had a half dozen or so pretty long rides on my Spikes with no signs of squeek at all - is the squeek just limited to the riders with 5.10 shoes or was there a fix incorporated in production somewhere down the line? I've been using some slightly modified sk8 shoes (extra ShoeGoo on the soles) and they work fantastic so far (fingers crossed).


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

I've rode my Spikes on quite a few rides now, and they are doing great. They are an improvement over my Kona Wah Wahs, and that's saying a lot. I notice that they are thinner than my Wah Wahs, which aren't thick at all at 17mm. The pedal feel is slightly different but both pedals do really well here, what I like about the Spikes is their tapered sides and edges, which theoretically should be less likely to catch on a rock and catapult the rider OTB. 

I notice a small squeak sometimes while pedaling uphill. It's slight and no big deal to me. However I will eventually call Spank and order the updated hardware because if it is rubbing it's causing a slight loss of effeciency, and I'm fat and slow enough as it is, don't need extra drag anywhere if I can help it.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

What does the updated hardware look like?

I've put a little over 1,000 hard miles on them so far. Great pedals. Only issue is that my 5.10 squeak, so I only use my Teva Links. I'd love for the updated hardware to solve the 5.10 squeaking.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Mine squeak with Shimano AM shoes. They only squeak when climbing. I just wrote Spank about this problem. Is there anything I can do to get a quick solution?

Thanks.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

frorider said:


> a smaller bolt head might work (or grinding down the current bolt head). another do it yourself fix might be to get HDPE or other plastic tubing from the hardware store in a diameter just large enough to fit over the bolt head. this would create a slippery plastic surface, and i doubt there would be any more squeaking.


ive taken a good look at the pedals. as you assume, theyre so thin, the shoe sole makes contact with the pedal axle bolt and washers. a revolution spins the axle bolt aginst the sole causing the squeak. thinking a little paste wax might help while spank figures it out.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

bing! said:


> ive taken a good look at the pedals. as you assume, theyre so thin, the shoe sole makes contact with the pedal axle bolt and washers. a revolution spins the axle bolt aginst the sole causing the squeak. thinking a little paste wax might help while spank figures it out.


they did figure it out. they have a complete axle system replacement for the pedals with a lower profile washer (replacing the black washer) that has a separate inner sleeve to spin on.

i've got a set with this system installed at the factory and a set i installed myself. they both still squeak occasionally for me but much, much less than with the old system.

i thought i had posted pics of the old vs. new but i must never have. i can tomorrow if anyone wants.


----------



## polymathic (Oct 11, 2010)

Please post the pics, 'size. Thanks.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

polymathic said:


> What does the updated hardware look like?
> 
> I've put a little over 1,000 hard miles on them so far. Great pedals. Only issue is that my 5.10 squeak, so I only use my Teva Links. I'd love for the updated hardware to solve the 5.10 squeaking.


The upgraded hardware is silver, so if you have a shiny black fat washer, it's the old one. I contacted Spank about the new silver washer still squeaking and pretty much got a polite version of an "Oh well nothing we can do".

I resorted to using my shimano MT33's that was originally meant for clipless pedals for XC type riding. With those I don't get any squeaking, but I sacrifice grip while going downhill on the bumpy stuff.

It's really a shame because if it weren't for the squeaking noise these pedals would be the shizzle. Next set I'm probably going with point 1 or crampons.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

after close inspection, it seems my pedals have the new axle  im oing to try some squeaky shoe solutions.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

If its any consolation the new Straitline Amps squeak like Mofos as well... and they rotate like the axles are retained with crazy glue.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

Dear Spank, 

What you need to do is embed that dust cap inside the pedal chassis so it has no chance to contact the shoe sole. Seems like the desire to make a thin pedal has upended what could have been a really good product. 

It really stings to spend 120 on pedals that squeak. 

Bing


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Heare is the fix I used

Point One Racing Podium Pedal


----------



## Qonrad (Sep 12, 2011)

I love these pedals to death, considering my feet are wide. I also hear squeaking, but only when i'm ascending.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

J. Random Psycho said:


> Also, a large platform has too many ways to position the foot, only few of which are good. As a result, time is lost searching for acceptable positions..
> 
> In this regard, NS Aerials are great -- the only good position can be felt very precisely. But perhaps I'm biased here towards the behaviors of clipless pedals (which I'd happily go back to if I made 10 times less mistakes).


By the way, I'm currently riding a pair of Straitline AMP, and they are just like that: a single good foot position, easy to find. That's with 5-10 Impact High so far. There's no squeaking yet. In actual riding, I also don't feel the dreaded drag that results from o-ring axially preloaded IGUS bushings -- perhaps because it gets lost in Hammerschmidt drag.

Neg rep is welcome again, because I persist in the quoted opinion.


----------



## Jet Fuel (Jan 17, 2004)

I was all set to buy these pedals and then I read this thread and saw all the complaints about squeaking with the 5.10 Impacts. Looking at the JensonUSA site, they say that they are out, but will be available March 6. What are the chances of these being a newer squeak free version?


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

Jet Fuel said:


> I was all set to buy these pedals and then I read this thread and saw all the complaints about squeaking with the 5.10 Impacts. Looking at the JensonUSA site, they say that they are out, but will be available March 6. What are the chances of these being a newer squeak free version?


they should be the revised axle setup but be forewarned - mine still squeak on one of the pedals with both teva's and am-40's. ymmv.


----------



## Northender (Dec 2, 2011)

bryantaber said:


> I have a set of twenty6 pedals that dont spin either and it's never been an issue for me.


Mine don't either. Might be because they don't have any bearings.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

I've been beating my Spikes up for a couple months now and still squeek free and rock solid even after quite a few serious strikes on my favorite boulder filled trail. Although I don't wear 5.10's, I do wear some really sticky DC skate shoes and haven't heard a peep out of my pedals - perfect pedal/shoe combo IMO.

I know people swear by 5.10's and they are excellent riding shoes, but there seems to be a menatlity that 510 and Teva are the only choice for platform pedals. And if I only rode super bumpy high speed stuff I would defitely stick with one of those, but most of the socal trails I ride are a mix of fairly smooth fast hardpack with just the occasional fast rocky section and I've never had a problem with pedal slippage.

With my DC's I can take about 50% of my weight off to make small adjustments and stick like glue again once I start cranking. I rarely ride anything wet or muddy which could be a very different story, but on my dry everyday trails I couldn't be more pleased with this setup.


----------



## DesertCrawler (Sep 28, 2010)

I just ordered my second pair. Zero squeaking on the first pair with 5.10 Impacts. Second pair going on a different bike. Great bang for the buck pedal.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

i just got a set of ht ae-01's. these will definitely be replacing my spank's. i'll probably be putting up an ad for 1 if not 2 sets of spank's this weekend if anyone is looking for a set cheap.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

I got the HT AE01s to replace some Straitline Amps that sucked... much nicer pedal. Really looking forward to seeing the new Hope platforms which are due out this spring.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

gretch, how did your AMPs suck?


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

trojans1993 said:


> I know people swear by 5.10's and they are excellent riding shoes, but there seems to be a menatlity that 510 and Teva are the only choice for platform pedals. And if I only rode super bumpy high speed stuff I would defitely stick with one of those, but most of the socal trails I ride are a mix of fairly smooth fast hardpack with just the occasional fast rocky section and I've never had a problem with pedal slippage.


5.10s are not just preferred for platforms. As the rubber evolved from rockclimbing shoes, they have unsurpassed traction on rock so they are great for walking/pushing in.


----------



## gretch (Aug 27, 2010)

J. Random Psycho said:


> gretch, how did your AMPs suck?


Let's see.... the bushings had very tight tolerances and the spin stiction was annoying and never abated over a two month period. I wasn't willing to keep them longer than that. They squeaked like crazy with my 5.10s but the clincher was their tendency to unceremoniously unthread themselves while riding. This has been reported by multiple riders. Yes, you can locktite them to your cranks but that is utter BS.... I think there is something odd about the pedal threads myself but I'm no engineer... Oh, and the platform itself is smallish and the grip is only OK IMO.

Other than that they are great pedals.


----------



## J. Random Psycho (Apr 20, 2008)

gretch said:


> but the clincher was their tendency to unceremoniously unthread themselves while riding. This has been reported by multiple riders. Yes, you can locktite them to your cranks but that is utter BS.... I think there is something odd about the pedal threads myself but I'm no engineer...


That's strange -- mine don't unthread at all. But they are installed with pedal washers, which I think is the right way to install pedals. Also the axles on mine are titanium, this may play a role too.


----------



## toowacky (May 24, 2005)

*Entry-level Spike pedals*

via PB:


> Prototype Spike pedal details:
> 
> • Retains the shape of the existing Spike pedal
> • Uses two bushings on the axle, rather than the bushing and bearing that the more expensive version uses
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

My right pedal has developed quite a bit of play and it creaks 70% of the time. On top of that, no response from Spank customer service.

Things are not looking good, I'm starting to regret my purchase.


----------



## rrid3 (Apr 13, 2010)

spank pedal was impressive on my first ride...stick so good in the way pedal look so simple(eye catching)


----------



## xx Hedgehog xx (May 7, 2010)

My pedals squeak like crazy. I have the new axle system but my 5.10 Freeriders are just not getting along with these flats. I thought about shaving off a little bit of the sole right where the nut and washer should hit and see if that makes it better. Grip is plenty good anyway.


----------



## rrid3 (Apr 13, 2010)

Spank pedal stick like a glue


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*Have you heard from them yet?*



tacubaya said:


> My right pedal has developed quite a bit of play and it creaks 70% of the time. On top of that, no response from Spank customer service.
> 
> Things are not looking good, I'm starting to regret my purchase.


Wondering if there is any news on this issue? I am thinking about buying a pair but your experience has me doubting.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

So far so good with mine. My buddy, the same, so far so good.
There, I just jinxed us both.

I have 5.10 ImpactII low and have heard the squeak minimally once or twice - so again so far so good.

Compared to my last couple of pedals, grip is good, platform feels very nice. Better grip and platform than the Blackspire Sub4's and a bit less platform and grip then the DarkCyle Arachnids. Pretty much the right amount of both for me.

michael


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*Ordered?*



tacubaya said:


> My right pedal has developed quite a bit of play and it creaks 70% of the time. On top of that, no response from Spank customer service.
> 
> Things are not looking good, I'm starting to regret my purchase.





mykel said:


> So far so good with mine. My buddy, the same, so far so good.
> There, I just jinxed us both.
> 
> I have 5.10 ImpactII low and have heard the squeak minimally once or twice - so again so far so good.
> ...


Where did you order them from? Did you use the suggested rebuild?


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

I think I got mine at Universal about 6 months ago and beat them up pretty good but still no squeeks or play at all. I really like the angled corner, it helps for deflecting off rocks. Very satified so far but I still need to put more miles on them to know for sure.


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool...thanks man! Feel free to let me know if you run into any issues. We want to make sure that every customer is happy...especially now that we have made an upgrade in 2012, and some riders are still on 2011 versions. Feel free to let your forum buddies know that they can contact me.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Mine came from Chad at Redbarn.
My wife ordered them for a Christmas present.
Received them up in the great white north in January.

Not touched them in any way, other than greasing the threads and installing...

michael


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone gone from the Straitline defacto pedal to these? Thinking about picking up a set but worrried that the platform on the spike's might be smaller. I prefer a larger platform and def want something as large as the defacto. Thanks!


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

*Nice*



trojans1993 said:


> I think I got mine at Universal about 6 months ago and beat them up pretty good but still no squeeks or play at all. I really like the angled corner, it helps for deflecting off rocks. Very satified so far but I still need to put more miles on them to know for sure.


Seem like more are satisfied than dissatisfied. I am going all in. Have to say have Mike from Spank email me yesterday was a nice vote of confidence. If he has time to send me messages before I am even a client, I am sure they will help me get straightened out if I have any problems. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ChewynMe said:


> Seem like more are satisfied than dissatisfied. I am going all in. Have to say have Mike from Spank email me yesterday was a nice vote of confidence. If he has time to send me messages before I am even a client, I am sure they will help me get straightened out if I have any problems. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Very happy with mine after 6+ months.

A friend recently got a pair and one pedal does have a small amount of slop in the direction of the spindle. Not really a big deal, and it seems like Spank is taking care of it's customers.

FWIW, they are an improvement over the Kona Wah Wahs I was using, and that's saying a lot...


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi All...sorry to poke in here, we don't like to blur real consumer impressions in the forums with replies from the brand unless it is something important. First thanks to all of you for your comments and especially to the riders that have contacted us directly. Your feedback has been fundamental to the evolution of the Spike Pedal's design. 
The 2012 version of the Spike pedal has changed slightly, in that the axle has revised from a female type with bolt fasteners, to a male type with a lock nut fastener. The complete assembly at the outboard end has reduced in diameter, and the dust cap which protects the bushing seals is free spinning, (so that contact with exceptionally soft soled shoes is reduced and if contact occurs, it occurs with the dust cap, which will cease to spin and reduce any noise that a few riders encountered). 
A key feature in the Spike pedal is the bushing seal, which is encased in the CNC dustcap, just outside the IGUS bushing. This seal (o-ring type) is a wearing part. Most tests have shown that it can last about one season before it starts to wear flat. However in some extreme cases, whether its due to the rider, amount of riding, or environment, the seal can wear down faster. For this reason there is a spare set in each package, and replacements are available from all Spank Industries distributors (so can be ordered by your local bike shop). IF THE SEAL IS WORN, IT WILL RESULT IN A SMALL AMOUNT OF LATERAL PLAY IN THE PEDAL, AND SHOULD BE REPLACED WITH THE SPARES IN YOUR PACK. This is a simple process. Take off the lock nut, lift the CNC dust cap, examine the o-ring seal for flat spots or reduced thickness, and replace if necessary. After replacing the dust cap and lock nut, you should tighten the whole assembly down to min 10Nm. That simple. 
If anyone has specific questions or would like to get more details, please feel free to contact us at *[email protected]*


----------



## annihilator (Oct 21, 2009)

i ride the spank since 4 months, best pedal i have ever used... slim, strong and with alu-pins is the weight only 388g for a ALU-pedal with STEEL-axle!!


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi guys,
is there something improved in 2012 models: Spank Spike Flat Pedal 2012 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com over previous? Squeaking free? Thinking between these and DMR Vault after 2nd pair of Podium broke within couple months riding each, and [email protected] is not responding any more on my regular e-mails. :madmax:

PS.. found answer 2 posts above . Anyway, some rider impressions?


----------



## dave the builder (Jan 22, 2011)

I have the 2012 Spank Spike pedals and have been riding them since Feb with no issues. It seems that whatever issue they had in the past was resolved with their r&d work. It's cool to see a company listen to an issue, find the problem and then create a solution. 

As for the pedals....They are the best grip I've ridden so far and I've used 4 or 5 of the best pedals out there.

That's my rider impression. Hope it helped


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> Hi All...sorry to poke in here, we don't like to blur real consumer impressions in the forums with replies from the brand unless it is something important. First thanks to all of you for your comments and especially to the riders that have contacted us directly. Your feedback has been fundamental to the evolution of the Spike Pedal's design.
> The 2012 version of the Spike pedal has changed slightly, in that the axle has revised from a female type with bolt fasteners, to a male type with a lock nut fastener. The complete assembly at the outboard end has reduced in diameter, and the dust cap which protects the bushing seals is free spinning, (so that contact with exceptionally soft soled shoes is reduced and if contact occurs, it occurs with the dust cap, which will cease to spin and reduce any noise that a few riders encountered).
> A key feature in the Spike pedal is the bushing seal, which is encased in the CNC dustcap, just outside the IGUS bushing. This seal (o-ring type) is a wearing part. Most tests have shown that it can last about one season before it starts to wear flat. However in some extreme cases, whether its due to the rider, amount of riding, or environment, the seal can wear down faster. For this reason there is a spare set in each package, and replacements are available from all Spank Industries distributors (so can be ordered by your local bike shop). IF THE SEAL IS WORN, IT WILL RESULT IN A SMALL AMOUNT OF LATERAL PLAY IN THE PEDAL, AND SHOULD BE REPLACED WITH THE SPARES IN YOUR PACK. This is a simple process. Take off the lock nut, lift the CNC dust cap, examine the o-ring seal for flat spots or reduced thickness, and replace if necessary. After replacing the dust cap and lock nut, you should tighten the whole assembly down to min 10Nm. That simple.
> If anyone has specific questions or would like to get more details, please feel free to contact us at *[email protected]*


Mike I love that you have come on here to explain everything. It is wonderful to hear, and Spank's commitment to its' clients. I was unsure about adding the spikes to my ride but you personally answering my question and showing your passion for your work, there is no doubt about my choice. Thanks for making it so easy. :thumbsup:


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks, Dave!


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

i just received the 2012 axles. the conversion wasnt so bad. youll need to cut down a 5 mm hex down to a nub to access the old axle bolt. note that the axles are right and left specific and they are not marked. the outboard seal is now a simple o-ring. o-ring seal replacements should be easy to buy at the local hardware. 

the old igus bushings work on the new axles. you can keep the new ones as spares if theyre still ok. 

im going to ride mine tomorrow to test


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

How much was the axle upgrade?

michael


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

15 bucks, and theyre shipped stright from taiwan.


----------



## bedell99 (Jan 5, 2007)

If possible,

Can someone post pictures of the 2011 vs the 2012 pedal. I want to make sure I'm buying the updated version.

Erik


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

bedell99 said:


> If possible,
> 
> Can someone post pictures of the 2011 vs the 2012 pedal. I want to make sure I'm buying the updated version.
> 
> Erik


2012









2011 v.1 bottom right, v.2 bottom left and center.


----------



## bedell99 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks man


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a rant....
-spending $15 to rebuild a brand new pair of expensive pedals sucks....but hopefully it will stop the squeaking.
-not only did the pedals come without the pins installed, but also did not come with a single spare pin!
unfortunately i dropped one during the install so i'm one short.
went to my local fastener store and they said the fasteners are an odd size and not available to them, and they usually have everything!


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

murrdogg11 said:


> Just a rant....
> -spending $15 to rebuild a brand new pair of expensive pedals sucks....but hopefully it will stop the squeaking.
> -not only did the pedals come without the pins installed, but also did not come with a single spare pin!
> unfortunately i dropped one during the install so i'm one short.
> went to my local fastener store and they said the fasteners are an odd size and not available to them, and they usually have everything!


yep the threads are standard but the head size is not - and it's smaller than standard so you can't even go with something else. i live in a major metropolitan area and not a single hardware store or distribution center carries them. gonna have to see if you can source them online or get them from spank directly or one of their distributors....or do what i did and get grub screws like what they use for the 4 pins near the axle and loc-tite them in. you can see in my pic above - the darker pins are the longer grub screws i installed.

the good part - the grub screws are cheap and you can get different lengths if you want.
the bad part - they take a while to set up with loc-tite and hold.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

If you know what size pins you need, I've ordered many sets from here >>> Bolt Depot - Nuts and Bolts, Screws and Fasteners online.

As no Lowes or Home Depot near me carries anything even similar to what I needed lol.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

The new axles were tested for 4 hours. No noise thus far with my Teva Links. I'm going to try my Shimano AM shoes, which squeaked really bad with the 2011 v.2 axles, next week. 

Over all, the fix seems ok.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Still no squeaks from my 225+ lbs on size 11 5.10's.
I'm on the "revised" 2011 axle version since late Jan.

As for pins, grub screw work, as well, maybe check into getting some Straitline pins, or BrandX flat or pointed pins or any number of others...

Loving the pedals so far, but only trail riding to date. Hoping for lift access this weekend or next - weather depending....

michael


----------



## dutchct (Mar 19, 2010)

tacubaya said:


> My right pedal has developed quite a bit of play and it creaks 70% of the time. On top of that, no response from Spank customer service.
> 
> Things are not looking good, I'm starting to regret my purchase.


I've got a bunch of play in both sides of my set


----------



## KTMDirtFace (Aug 7, 2008)

Where can I get the upgraded axles from? I have the very first batch from last year around august.


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

They are bigger...


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

murrdogg11 said:


> Just a rant....
> -spending $15 to rebuild a brand new pair of expensive pedals sucks....but hopefully it will stop the squeaking.
> -not only did the pedals come without the pins installed, but also did not come with a single spare pin!
> unfortunately i dropped one during the install so i'm one short.
> went to my local fastener store and they said the fasteners are an odd size and not available to them, and they usually have everything!


Murrdogg, I would agree, but Spank is offering to cover all the costs of the parts in this case, and only asking that customers cover the international shipping cost. Those parts are more than double the cost of shipping btw. Think of it this way...if you have to warranty a part or have it serviced, even the top customer service companies in the world will normally ask you to send it to them, meaning you need to cover shipping of a complete component to the manufacturer or service center even when the issue is a warranty one. Please note that we have been servicing riders with pedals that are over the normal warranty term, and we will as long as we can. We would love to offer everyone free parts and shipping for everything, but we would prefer to stay in business.


----------



## Mike-Spank Ind (Sep 13, 2010)

'size said:


> yep the threads are standard but the head size is not - and it's smaller than standard so you can't even go with something else. i live in a major metropolitan area and not a single hardware store or distribution center carries them. gonna have to see if you can source them online or get them from spank directly or one of their distributors....or do what i did and get grub screws like what they use for the 4 pins near the axle and loc-tite them in. you can see in my pic above - the darker pins are the longer grub screws i installed.
> 
> the good part - the grub screws are cheap and you can get different lengths if you want.
> the bad part - they take a while to set up with loc-tite and hold.


Pins...I almost forgot. The pins are stainless steel M4*0.7P*9mm, with a 5.5mm diameter head, and a 3mm hex hole. Yes, that is an abnormally small diameter head, as we wanted dearly to make a pedal with full depth hex hole and the ability to thread through the back of the pedal, so you can always service them even after some damage caused, (we are riders and all hate trying to get a bent or broken grub screw out of a pedal)....except we wanted to do it in a massive platform, with a chromo axle, and under 400g. I guess its true that you can't have everything, but if we were going to spare on one of those, it was going to be pin head size.

So, Spank offers pin replacement kits. You can order them through your local bike shop, as most Spank distributors carry them. Or, if you don't have luck that way...email us. Just go to SPANK Bike's website/tools for superheroes or email me directly and we'll sort you out, but sorry...we might need to charge shipping.


----------



## haakan (May 14, 2011)

Just got my new Spanks today. They do have very little play in them. Should it be like that? Tried to tighten them but no change.


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

haakan said:


> Just got my new Spanks today. The do have very little play in them. Should it be like that? Tried to tighten them but no change.


Don't think so dude. I put mine on and straight away they were tight to the crank arm. Make sure you do not forget the washer included, and if you have any play take them off and put them back on again. Make sure you crank them down really tight too.:thumbsup:


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

ChewynMe said:


> Don't think so dude. I put mine on and straight away they were tight to the crank arm. Make sure you do not forget the washer included, and if you have any play take them off and put them back on again. Make sure you crank them down really tight too.:thumbsup:


pretty sure he's talking about play between the pedal body and the pedal axle, not play at the crank arm...

haakan - which axle setup do you have?


----------



## ChewynMe (Apr 29, 2012)

Makes sense, didn't consider that, duh me. But, unless he bought a used pair he has to have the new setup, so in that case I would say to tighten at the crank arm then ensure the outer nut is tightened too.


----------



## haakan (May 14, 2011)

I got play between the body and axle not the crank arm. They have the updated axle. It's not much but it's noticeable.


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Can someone please tell me if this is the new or old axle setup? I haven't had any issues yet, but i'm curious. BTW - Just got back from Mammoth for the first time this weekend - highly recommended :thumbsup:


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

trojans1993 said:


> Can someone please tell me if this is the new or old axle setup? I haven't had any issues yet, but i'm curious. BTW - Just got back from Mammoth for the first time this weekend - highly recommended :thumbsup:


Gonna say old.

Take a look at this http://forums.mtbr.com/9356917-post242.html


----------



## no1000 (Sep 2, 2011)

What are the exact dimensions of these pedals? Thanks!


----------



## trojans1993 (May 8, 2011)

Right about 4.25" x 4.25" (widest spot). I really like the Spanks, more stable of a platform compared to others and lots of pins if you like super tac. The angled outside edge really helps for rock strikes too.


----------



## no1000 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool, thanks trojans1993. I've been using the dmr vaults for some time now and looking to try something new.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

Mike-Spank Ind said:


> Hi All...sorry to poke in here, we don't like to blur real consumer impressions in the forums with replies from the brand unless it is something important. First thanks to all of you for your comments and especially to the riders that have contacted us directly. Your feedback has been fundamental to the evolution of the Spike Pedal's design.
> The 2012 version of the Spike pedal has changed slightly, in that the axle has revised from a female type with bolt fasteners, to a male type with a lock nut fastener. The complete assembly at the outboard end has reduced in diameter, and the dust cap which protects the bushing seals is free spinning, (so that contact with exceptionally soft soled shoes is reduced and if contact occurs, it occurs with the dust cap, which will cease to spin and reduce any noise that a few riders encountered).
> A key feature in the Spike pedal is the bushing seal, which is encased in the CNC dustcap, just outside the IGUS bushing. This seal (o-ring type) is a wearing part. Most tests have shown that it can last about one season before it starts to wear flat. However in some extreme cases, whether its due to the rider, amount of riding, or environment, the seal can wear down faster. For this reason there is a spare set in each package, and replacements are available from all Spank Industries distributors (so can be ordered by your local bike shop). IF THE SEAL IS WORN, IT WILL RESULT IN A SMALL AMOUNT OF LATERAL PLAY IN THE PEDAL, AND SHOULD BE REPLACED WITH THE SPARES IN YOUR PACK. This is a simple process. Take off the lock nut, lift the CNC dust cap, examine the o-ring seal for flat spots or reduced thickness, and replace if necessary. After replacing the dust cap and lock nut, you should tighten the whole assembly down to min 10Nm. That simple.
> If anyone has specific questions or would like to get more details, please feel free to contact us at *[email protected]*


do all sets come with spares? my recently purchased 2015 silver didn't have any!?

Now, will a 7.5IDx2mm thickness o-ring (material?) suffice?

i only had 3 weekends of use of my pedal and the right spins freely (a bit). if i move the pedal there is a bit of lateral play - can only be felt if moved by hand carefully. the left side still feels like new.


----------

